# Carbon tax on home heating oil



## newseeker1 (6 Mar 2010)

When is the carbon tax on home heating oil being introduced
What is the rate at which this tax is going to be charged at
Roughly how much will the carbon tax add to the cost of a 500 litre and 1000 litre fill of oil
Thanks


----------



## RMCF (7 Mar 2010)

I'm only guessing from memory here, but I think its May it is introduced.

As for the amount, I think I remember people saying it would add approx €30 to a 1000lit of oil.


----------



## Fiskar (7 Mar 2010)

May, don't know if it May 1st or 31st. Then again with the shifting prices it is impossible to get the buy timing right


----------



## dolanbaker (8 Mar 2010)

Copied from another site.


> From May 1st 2010 – the new carbon tax will result in a price increase of Kerosene (*Heating Oil*) by *4.3 cent a litre* including VAT. This will mean an extra €43 Euro on 1000 litres – which is an *increase of about* 6.5%


My thoughts on the carbon tax are unprintable!


----------



## allthedoyles (13 Apr 2010)

Does anyone know if the carbon tax is going to be introduced on coal and briquettes etc  on 1st May ?


----------



## galwaytt (15 Apr 2010)

dolanbaker said:


> Copied from another site.
> 
> My thoughts on the carbon tax are unprintable!


 
We get the govt we deserve, tbh:  that's what we got for putting in the Greens.


----------



## hopalong (15 Apr 2010)

its on 1st may,and 40 euro on 1000lts of oil.now 670 euro to 640euro for 1000lts kero oil.so will be 710 euro to 680 euro on 1st may.check your tank.who voted for carbon tax anyway.


----------



## madfella65 (27 Apr 2010)

galwaytt said:


> We get the govt we deserve, tbh: that's what we got for putting in the Greens.


 
Touché! Time for a new government - no space for Greens in this economy!


----------



## changes (27 Apr 2010)

IMO the greens are a complete joke to have in government.

This carbon tax is a money creating effort.

They have brought in a system where well off people get to pay a fraction of the road tax costs than the less well off because they can afford to buy new cars (2008,2009 & 2010).

They cost people money and I hope they never get the chance to be in government in this country again.

Alot of their ideas remind me of a school project... nice ideas but not fit for the real world. Loaded with anomalies too.


----------



## fandango1 (27 Apr 2010)

Does anyone know if the carbon tax is going to be introduced on coal and briquettes etc on 1st May ?


----------



## Mars39 (27 Apr 2010)

Yes, it will be on both. Fronline on RTE last night discussed it.


----------



## demoivre (27 Apr 2010)

fandango1 said:


> Does anyone know if the carbon tax is going to be introduced on coal and briquettes etc on 1st May ?





Mars39 said:


> Yes, it will be on both. Fronline on RTE last night discussed it.



The carbon tax will be put on Briquettes from 1st May but not on coal until  August AFAIK.


----------



## allthedoyles (29 Apr 2010)

demoivre said:


> The carbon tax will be put on Briquettes from 1st May but not on coal until August AFAIK.


 
And we all know why the carbon tax is going on briquettes on 1st May  - It is because peat briquettes are an Irish product and cannot be imported from the North of Ireland etc .

And Bord Na Mona are owned by a government badly in need of funds.

How are they going to stop the black economy in coal sales at the moment ..............

If I had € 5,000 cash , I can go to the North and buy 25 tonnes of coal in bags , and I can then come back down South and sell this 25 tonnes of coal in cash .

There you go ...........no carbon tax or otherwise for the Irish exchequer .


----------



## Marietta (29 Apr 2010)

It's another horrendous indirect tax and our clever government bring it into force on the 1st May when people won't notice because they have finished their heating bills for this year but we will all know about it next October/November when we go to fill our oil/gas tanks or to replenish the coal/turf shed.  I just don't know how much more we can take of their crap


----------



## Marian01 (30 Apr 2010)

Campus Oil applying the Carbon Tax today.


----------



## onq (30 Apr 2010)

When are people going to march?

We saw the road hauliers facing off against another Green on Frontline last Monday.

We are getting screwed by a government who is charged with having 



 bailed out its cronies in the building industry [I know a lot of builders who have gone bust and that certainly doesn't apply to them]
 bailed out the banks, who are hoarding money and not lending, thsu slowing down the recovery and
 bailed out the larger mortgage providers and let their principals walk with outrageous pension payments
 
Now thay are allowing the Greens implement austerity measures via stealth taxes and punitive charges for every cack-handed service the state provides [water charges next].

Someone needs to tell these eejits to cop themselves on.

ONQ.


----------

